# Happy Birthday MrsLMB!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh My Gosh!  I didn't look until just now and we almost let it go by!

I hope you have had a wonderful day!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey, L, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy BirthWeek, MrsLMB!  Hope you had a fantastic day!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mrs L 

I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks !!!

Ya know .. I don't feel older .. yet  LOL

Was a good day.  Got to meet the future daughter in law and that was fun.  The grands were there and that's always great fun.  Had a very long day and I'm tired but it was great ... then to come home to find this .. simply awesome !!!


----------



## Zereh (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy Happy, MrsLMB. =)


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Very happy birthday Mrs LMB! May all your dreams come true and have a fantastic year


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 14, 2013)

!!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope you had a great day and continue celebrating all week!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

i hope i'm not too late in wishing you the best birthday ever, mrslmb!  a special day for a very special lady, custom-made for you....


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 14, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone .. how nice to see all these warm wishes.  

I appreciate them more than you will ever know !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

Better late than never to say Happy Birthday!, right?  Hope you had a great day.

_*I always forget to check who's birthday it is at the bottom of the page, Sorry._


----------



## vitauta (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Better late than never to say Happy Birthday!, right?  Hope you had a great day.
> 
> _*I always forget to check who's birthday it is at the bottom of the page, Sorry._



birthday reminder?  at the bottom of what page, where?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

vitauta said:


> birthday reminder?  at the bottom of what page, where?



Click on "Forums" in the menu - it's right below the DC logo in the upper-left corner.  At the almost-bottom of the page is a 'What's going on?" section that lists that day's birthday people. 

As you scrolled down that page you probably already noticed that every forum and sub-forum is listed.  "The Back Porch" is the last one before the "What's Going On?" section and that's where the birthday threads show up.

It's amazing what you can find on different websites when you play because you're avoiding real work.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Thank you everyone .. how nice to see all these warm wishes.
> 
> I appreciate them more than you will ever know !



Surprise! One more late birthday wish!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Click on "Forums" in the menu - it's right below the DC logo in the upper-left corner.  At the almost-bottom of the page is a 'What's going on?" section that lists that day's birthday people.
> 
> As you scrolled down that page you probably already noticed that every forum and sub-forum is listed.  "The Back Porch" is the last one before the "What's Going On?" section and that's where the birthday threads show up.
> 
> It's amazing what you can find on different websites when you play because you're avoiding real work.



thanks, cg.  i think i'll continue to rely on the birthday threads that appear quite dependably to announce birthdays of our dc members.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 15, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Surprise! One more late birthday wish!




since it is my understanding that mrslmb's b-day celebrations are to be extended for the rest of this week, latecomers are encouraged to freely offer their (late) birthday wishes to our birthday girl without fear of penalty.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 15, 2013)

vitauta said:


> since it is my understanding that mrslmb's b-day celebrations are to be extended for the rest of this week, latecomers are encouraged to freely offer their (late) birthday wishes to our birthday girl *without fear of penalty*.


 
Yep .. that's right folks .. no penalty .. rewards aplenty though .. free chocolate covered bacon for everyone .. wooo hoo !!!  

This thread needs to be my entry into the last thing that made me smile !!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 16, 2013)

well here we are, mrslmb, on DAY FOUR of your birthday.  PARTY ON!!! 

happy b-day again!  what do you have on tap for today's celebrations?  are you still entertaining friends, and handing out chocolate covered bacon strips?  what time is good for you today, mrslmb? 



note to friends of mrslmb:  only THREE DAYS LEFT to wish mrslmb a happy birthday. do it today--(i don't want to have to remind you again)


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL V .. thanks again  

Today I finally got my new dryer .. laundry time !!!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 19, 2013)

happy belated birthday, mrs.!

hope it was a great one, and you have many more to come, with less laundry each year.


----------

